# Hiawatha id help



## schaeferville (Feb 14, 2014)

Got this made in England 3 speed Hiawatha I came across.  Was wondering if anyone could help with identifying it for me and if it is missing anything.  Serial number 35wg(17)24-1051
Appreciate it thanks


----------



## rhenning (Feb 15, 2014)

Mid 1960s Raleigh built standard 3 speed that was sold by everyone with dozens of different names.  Most likely made in Nottingham England.  Hiawathas were a name brand at that time for Gamble Hardware stores so it was probably sold at one of them.  There should be a date code on the hub such a 10  63 which would mean October 1963 which would probably make it a 1964 bike.  You might get more information in the Lightweight section as the bike is technically a lightweight.  Roger


----------

